# clif bars?



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Searched the forum and couldn't find anything so......Here's my question. I've heard a lot of people in different places talk about keeping clif bars in their BOB's I know absolutely nothing about them, so I hope those more knowledgeable than I am  which is about everyone else here, can tell me about them. What I'm wanting to do is keep a half a dozen or so in my BOB, something to supplement what I already have in it and something for a energy snack/ boost to help me along getting home if I have to hoof it, or to tide me over if I get stranded somewhere. 

My bag usually goes with me at work ( I drive a truck locally and am home every night. When I am home my bag usually stays in my pickup. So it does get pretty warm in the summer and cold in the winter. Obviously I don't want anything chocolate in them to melt, but maybe a nut bar kind of thing with dry fruit or something. My plan is to rotate them out of my bag every few months.

Should I be okay with these? Otherwise for weight reduction, I carry several packets of instant oatmeal, lypton dry soup mix, and a few slim jim type sticks. If not the clif bars what do you recommend? I HATE MRE's and don't want the bulkiness and weight of them. Besides after several years of them in the army they do strange things to my stomach. 30 minutes after one it sounds like I have the demon from a horror movie in my gut.:eyebulge:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

For something that will be left in your car, I would suggest Datrex or MayDay bars. The Cliff bars are much more tasty but the Datrex or MayDay bard will be less susceptible to heat.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

there was a time that i raced mountain bikes, far from pro, just for fun. Anyway, during that time, i ate more than one cliff bar that had been riding around in a truck for more than a year. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I dunno if it is the best thing to do, but we have them in our packs. We are about due to rotate ours though. I try to time it with the 12 hour cereal sales that we get around here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the Millennium bars in our BOBs along with PowerBars. I like the taste of Clif Bars- Zbars but they are expensive and don't have the shelf life like other bars have. The Power Bars are grainy tasting but I grew up eating them because of swimming. The coffee flavor is my favorite.

If you want to keep that many in your BOB think about adding 2 bars a month to your BOB- eating the older bars as they get close to their expiration date. Or think about vacuum sealing them for a longer life.

Your post reminds me I need to add some of the Zbars to my BOB for Roo. (Zbars are the kids Clif Bar- just like Luna Bars are the "ladies" version)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Do you like Cliffbars?*

I ask that because I would eat them, but really prefer Trio. One time I decided to try one of each flavor of each bar type from the store. I have to tell you, I don't really like very many of them. They will give you nutrition and they are something that can go in your bag and they can be edible, depending how much heat they have been under.

Because we have a gluten issue, I tend to look for things that are gluten-free. Sometimes this kind of stuff is just crappy tasting. We also try to eat healthy and like to eat whole foods as much as possible. We are not as good as we might sound, but that is always our goal.

Trio bars are nuts, dried fruits, some grains. There was another bar that was similar that I can no longer find. I think Sam's or Costco had them and I kept requesting them. They were back ordered and just disappeared.

We also find something similar to these at Mexican grocery stores. I have kept them in my console for a long time and they were not bad then.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The cliff bars will do fine in your bob as long as you rotate them every now and then. If you always have them with you just eat one for lunch when you are too busy to stop and hit up the store on the way home. You could keep a dozen rotating well just doing that 3 times a month.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Been using Clif bars for about 5 years in bags....

had them in cars trunks all summer, bags in trucks all winter, some a couple years old...

yeah they get smashed and melt and solidify...

never had a bad one yet no matter how old...

still think they are the best for the purpose.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the cliff mojo peanut butter bars in the car. They're good for warding off the 'oh crap, i forgot to eat' shakes and lightheadedness.  Haven't had a problem with them in the heat of the car. I stock up on them when they go on clearance at Kroger's. (I have yet figure out why the go on clearance since they're not near expiration, but I'm not complaining.)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I have the cliff mojo peanut butter bars in the car. They're good for warding off the 'oh crap, i forgot to eat' shakes and lightheadedness.  Haven't had a problem with them in the heat of the car. I stock up on them when they go on clearance at Kroger's. (I have yet figure out why the go on clearance since they're not near expiration, but I'm not complaining.)


Krogers will clearance items that don't sell well at certain stores to make room for new items that may sell. If the clearance item sells fast at sale prices they just restock hoping the buyers will pay full price. So continues the cycle...

When I lived in LA my local Ralphs (Krogers) had pyrex containers on clearance. I bought them all and waited for more to go on sale. They restocked them at full price. I moved before they went on clearance again.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Before stocking them in your BOB, see how your body does with them during or after exercise. Some of those bars work well for me but some of them feel like a rock in my stomach after I've exercised.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> For something that will be left in your car, I would suggest Datrex or MayDay bars. The Cliff bars are much more tasty but the Datrex or MayDay bard will be less susceptible to heat.


 Thanks I'll see if I can find those. I really don't worry about taste. Just something to help in an emergency.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I have the Millennium bars in our BOBs along with PowerBars. I like the taste of Clif Bars- Zbars but they are expensive and don't have the shelf life like other bars have. The Power Bars are grainy tasting but I grew up eating them because of swimming. The coffee flavor is my favorite.
> 
> If you want to keep that many in your BOB think about adding 2 bars a month to your BOB- eating the older bars as they get close to their expiration date. Or think about vacuum sealing them for a longer life.
> 
> Your post reminds me I need to add some of the Zbars to my BOB for Roo. (Zbars are the kids Clif Bar- just like Luna Bars are the "ladies" version)


Thanks Grimm. Here the clif bars are $1 each at schnucks. Cheaper than anything else. What my plan is to put 2-3 bars in a vacuum bag ad an O2 absorber and seal them. Then rotate them out 2-3 times a year.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I ask that because I would eat them, but really prefer Trio. One time I decided to try one of each flavor of each bar type from the store. I have to tell you, I don't really like very many of them. They will give you nutrition and they are something that can go in your bag and they can be edible, depending how much heat they have been under.
> 
> Because we have a gluten issue, I tend to look for things that are gluten-free. Sometimes this kind of stuff is just crappy tasting. We also try to eat healthy and like to eat whole foods as much as possible. We are not as good as we might sound, but that is always our goal.
> 
> ...


weedy.... I don't know never tried them. But plan to soon. that way I know which kind I want to keep on hand.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I enjoy clif bars over some other varieties of granola/energy bars like powerbar. They're filling and pretty nutritious. I don't know how they fair over longer periods of time but I would imagine they'd do okay. Id suggest sampling a few flavored to see if you like them.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I checked mine today. They have been sitting in my truck in my "go bag" for close to 4 months minimum. They are a bit scrunched up and likely melted several times, but I noticed they don't expire until at least December and some are January. So, back in the bag they go for now.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I recommend Trio*

Of all of the "granola" bars, or snack bars, they are by far my favorite. The problem is that the only place I have found them is at Costco. I looked at Safeway today and they did not have any. When I am working, I keep a case (maybe 18) at work.

The overly processed stuff is just not my thing anymore.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

You can find them in Walmart also. I carry a jar of peanut butter in my pack and dip the clif bars in it. Taste awesome after hiking all day.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I've eaten clif bars since I was a kid, always took them snow skiing. I've forgotten in my bag for a year between ski seasons and they taste just fine. This being in my bag in an outdoor shed in direct sun all day.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I started on PowerBars in the 80's. Switched to Clif Bars when they came out after a friend of mine broke a tooth on a PowerBar. They were that hard.

Now, I use Clif Bars all the time. Hiking, they go with me. Backpacking, they make a great mid-day snack, or breakfast. I also take them to work in my snack pack, in case I'm there longer than I plan to be. I've eaten hundreds, for sure, and never had a bad one, as many say. Also, I think they hold up better than most other bars as well.

Target sells them as well, if you're having trouble finding them. They're in the pharmacy section, and usually sell them in singles, or a 6-pack, usually for a buck off. One of my favorites is the White-Chocolate-Macadamia bar.


----------

